# They shall not grow old trailer made me emotional



## tomterry (Feb 19, 2019)

The trailer music is made me emotional(I did not cry of course), especially that whistle. Damn! 
It probably made me emotional because it is the real footage and real whistle of a soldier(probably)


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

You’d think that with all the work and effort that went into making a superb film where accuracy was paramount, they could have got the quote correct.
It should be ‘They Shall Grow Not Old’. There were probably hundreds of people involved, unbelievable that no-one pointed it out.


----------



## tomterry (Feb 19, 2019)

LezLee said:


> You'd think that with all the work and effort that went into making a superb film where accuracy was paramount, they could have got the quote correct.
> It should be 'They Shall Grow Not Old'. There were probably hundreds of people involved, unbelievable that no-one pointed it out.


I did not know that. It is weird. I also saw a film called Sicario a few months ago, a military man pointed out a gun flaw or something and said how immersion breaking it was. I guess people forget even basic stuff sometimes like I sometimes forget to bring my notebook to college. So I have to write notes on rough copy or rough notebook.


----------

